# Where to buy??



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

WANTED TO ASK..WHERE CAN I BUY HEAT TRANSFER LETTERING BUT DIFFERENT COLOR,SIZE AND FONTS?thank you


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Transfer Express sells numbers and letters that are screen printed onto transfer paper. Or if you have a printer that uses pigment ink (epson printer with durabrite ink) and a word processor like word or word perfect, and some transfer paper (JPSS - Jet Pro Soft Stretch) you could print your own.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

TE only has 3 kinds of fonts that i know of.i hava a printer but dunno if its what you mentioned..thanks


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Stahls has them in vinyl. Or you could get a vinyl cutter and make your own. What kind of printer do you have?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

One other thing, your link doesn't go anywhere. Google comes back saying it can't find it.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

A cannon,its one of those 4 in 1 deals..yeah I thought of getting a cutter but it seems complicated to use it so I rather not.


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah that's cus I was going to have a site and try to get into this trade as a hobby first but I chose not to and I just forgot to remove the link.


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

I have heard that some Canon's use pigment ink. What kind of design software do you have? I use coreldraw and right now I have hundreds of fonts (though most of them look alike if you ask me). I also have a vinyl cutter and a pigment printer and a sublimation printer. What kind of fonts are you looking for? Are you looking for individual letters or full names?


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

When I do design something I use gimp. I just wanted to have like from A-Z in different colors and like 4" old english or sports fonts. Like what TE has but other colors and fonts


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Check out stahlsID.com. They have all kinds of fonts, and it's done in vinyl so they have a lot of colors too. They have old English and several sportsy fonts.


----------



## ddante (Aug 2, 2011)

barcelona10 said:


> WANTED TO ASK..WHERE CAN I BUY HEAT TRANSFER LETTERING BUT DIFFERENT COLOR,SIZE AND FONTS?thank you


ask at this address [email protected]
they to a lot of custom letters and numbers, prices are good, they are very professional.
They sell part of their products on eBay too, official soccer kits in particular but they have all kind of heat transfer



Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app - ddante


----------

